# Rhinestones and Heat Transfer



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, was wondering if someone could give me some ideas here. Ok, I have heat transfers designs that I purchased but I would like to add rhinestones to them as too add a bit of flare to the design . Is there a way to do this that is not so labor intensive? 

Carolyn


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you mean an easy way if you do not have a rhinestone setting machine?...if so...the answer is yes/no..setting a few hotfix rhinestones to a design manually is not a big deal..just position and press..but if you are talking about a rather complex design and doing it manually, it can be a pain and labor intensive..you can buy a hotfix vacuum setter and that makes it easier, but still you are manually placing the design


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello. You can place the rhinestones wherver you want on top of the design and press. Make sure you cover the entire design is covered with a sheet of teflon, silicone paper, or baking paper.


----------

